# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  I can't forget

## Pavelev

Hello.Please, I had to interrupt the press yesterday, I wanted to move from the bed below, but instead of going down it went to the mountain and the printout hit the hotend and bent the BLTouch probe. I've leveled it, but now I can't help it. The bed stops about 5 cm in front of the probe, repeated attempts to obscure the bed move lower and lower. Is it possible that the BLTouch is damaged or can there be another cause? BLT SMART V3.1 flashes 50/50, SeifTest does not start. I checked all connections. Ender 5 Plus.Thank you in advance for your help.

----------


## gramorganic

May be it's need a mechanical doctor!

----------

